# Eastern PA Rides



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I posted this in the Mid-Atlantic forum, but thought I'd post it here also. Some nice upcoming events just across the river in Eastern PA. I live in NW NJ and often cross over to PA and ride in the vicinity of these events. Nice roads over there.

NOTE - the links didn't copy over, so check the thread in the Mid-Atlantic forum.

In Montgomery County on Oct 25.
Oktoberfest Ride |

And there's Bicycling Magazine's ride from the Lehigh Valley Velodrome on Oct 4.
2015 Bicycling Fall Classic | Bicycling

Also, The Gap Gallop, Sept 20
Gap Gallop 2015


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

AlanE said:


> I posted this in the Mid-Atlantic forum, but thought I'd post it here also. Some nice upcoming events just across the river in Eastern PA. I live in NW NJ and often cross over to PA and ride in the vicinity of these events. Nice roads over there.
> 
> NOTE - the links didn't copy over, so check the thread in the Mid-Atlantic forum.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of the OctoberFest Ride before. Its less than an hour away for me so that might be an option. I wont be going for any KOM points; my approach to hard climbs is just to survive them!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I think this is the first time for that Octoberfest ride. It's being run by the same guy that does the Hell of Hunterdon.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I think this is the first time for that Octoberfest ride. It's being run by the same guy that does the Hell of Hunterdon.


It's the 2nd year for the Octoberfest ride. 
Yup being ran by Brian Ignatin. He also does the Fools Classic and Fleche Buffoon rides. His routes are pretty good and challenging. Definitely geared to the more experienced rider.

I just noticed the route practically goes right by my house. 



DaveG said:


> I have never heard of the OctoberFest Ride before. Its less than an hour away for me so that might be an option. I wont be going for any KOM points; my approach to hard climbs is just to survive them!


The first and last KOM climbs aren't so bad. The middle one (Eichele Rd)... literally is about survival. There will be people walking it. Even the experienced riders in the area avoid it.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

tlg said:


> It's the 2nd year for the Octoberfest ride.
> Yup being ran by Brian Ignatin. He also does the Fools Classic and Fleche Buffoon rides. His routes are pretty good and challenging. Definitely geared to the more experienced rider.
> 
> I just noticed the route practically goes right by my house.
> ...


OK, now you are scaring me. I have low gearing but at 190 I attract a lot of gravity


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I looked up Eichele Rd on the provisional route posted on RideWithGPS. It maxes out at 16.5%. Reading that made my knees sore


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DaveG said:


> OK, now you are scaring me. I have low gearing but at 190 I attract a lot of gravity


Luckily it's a short hill and the super steep section isn't that long.

Here's a video I made of it. Eichele starts at 3:50. The steepest part starts at 7:00 and the crazy steep part at 8:30.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I looked up Eichele Rd on the provisional route posted on RideWithGPS. It maxes out at 16.5%. Reading that made my knees sore


Oh it's much steeper than 16%. RWGPS is wrong. It's close to 30% in spots. 
RWGPS calculates from topo maps. And they're not accurate enough to calculate short steep climbs.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

tlg said:


> Oh it's much steeper than 16%. RWGPS is wrong. It's close to 30% in spots.
> RWGPS calculates from topo maps. And they're not accurate enough to calculate short steep climbs.


I'm not sure I can even walk up a 30% grade! Curious on your video, what generates all the data that is embedded?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I'm not sure I can even walk up a 30% grade! Curious on your video, what generates all the data that is embedded?


lol You could walk 30%
Data is directly from my Garmin. Overlayed onto video with Garmin Virb software.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

tlg said:


> lol You could walk 30%
> Data is directly from my Garmin. Overlayed onto video with Garmin Virb software.


Its a bit blurry but there is a graphic that show something like a level. I assume that is a grade indicator? The thing that struck me during your video was how low your cadence was. What was your low gear? No way can I survive at ~50 rpm. I'd need some pie plate gears


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DaveG said:


> Its a bit blurry but there is a graphic that show something like a level. I assume that is a grade indicator? The thing that struck me during your video was how low your cadence was. What was your low gear? No way can I survive at ~50 rpm. I'd need some pie plate gears


That's the grade % readout. Try watching it larger on Vimeo, it should be legible. 

Gearing is 34/28. It's the only hill I've ever rode that I can't do sitting down with a 28, and I ride a lot of hills.

Don't let the hill deter you from the ride though. There are several other ways you could detour easily if you think you don't have the gears for it.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

tlg said:


> That's the grade % readout. Try watching it larger on Vimeo, it should be legible.
> 
> Gearing is 34/28. It's the only hill I've ever rode that I can't do sitting down with a 28, and I ride a lot of hills.
> 
> Don't let the hill deter you from the ride though. There are several other ways you could detour easily if you think you don't have the gears for it.


One of my bikes has a triple with a 30/26. I think the lowest I can go in the rear is 28 (Campy). Probably my lack of climbing ability is the issue here. Lower gears can only get you so far


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

DaveG said:


> One of my bikes has a triple with a 30/26. I think the lowest I can go in the rear is 28 (Campy). Probably my lack of climbing ability is the issue here. Lower gears can only get you so far


As a beginner i did eichle on my second attempt. First attempt was in april, on group ride, approx 65 miles at a 15ish pace. I had to push the bike up the last 1/10 up it.

Second try about July 5, 2015 i made it up at about 2 mph lol.

There is kulp next to it which can be a bit more manageable.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The organizer sent out an email the other day saying that he added a short course that avoids Eichele. 2015 Oktoberfest Ride Short Course (Provisional) - A bike ride in Collegeville, Penna


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks. I have to admit I am kind of intrigued by the Eichele climb though. When I play tlg's video with the monitor tilted back, it does not look so steep


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Florida guy here who used to ride Eichle all the time. Even in top shape I had to "terrace" my way up in some spots. Super punchy and challenging climb. As bad as that is, the next road over up the ridge is called Henning if I recall. Just as steep and unlike Eichle it is straight, not winding. I attempted it once and "made it" without walking, although that probably would have been faster. I never attempted it again for fear I would not make it and would have to keep trying. As for Eichle, I know the Pros used to climb it as part of the Univest race years ago. many actually ran triples because of it.

...I need to make it back for the quad county metric if they still tun that thing. What a great area to ride...I miss it so much.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

vic bastige said:


> Florida guy here who used to ride Eichle all the time. Even in top shape I had to "terrace" my way up in some spots. Super punchy and challenging climb. As bad as that is, the next road over up the ridge is called Henning if I recall. Just as steep and unlike Eichle it is straight, not winding. I attempted it once and "made it" without walking, although that probably would have been faster. I never attempted it again for fear I would not make it and would have to keep trying. As for Eichle, I know the Pros used to climb it as part of the Univest race years ago. many actually ran triples because of it.
> 
> ...I need to make it back for the quad county metric if they still tun that thing. What a great area to ride...I miss it so much.


SCU still runs the Quad County. They no longer run the Lake Nockamixon though. Kermesse sports took it over last year (the same people that are running the OktoberFest ride).


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

vic bastige said:


> Florida guy here who used to ride Eichle all the time. Even in top shape I had to "terrace" my way up in some spots. Super punchy and challenging climb. As bad as that is, the next road over up the ridge is called Henning if I recall. Just as steep and unlike Eichle it is straight, not winding. I attempted it once and "made it" without walking, although that probably would have been faster. I never attempted it again for fear I would not make it and would have to keep trying. As for Eichle, I know the Pros used to climb it as part of the Univest race years ago. many actually ran triples because of it.
> 
> ...I need to make it back for the quad county metric if they still tun that thing. What a great area to ride...I miss it so much.


Yes Henning is Eichele's next door neighbor. It's the first hill in the video I posted above. Same amount of elevation. But the hill is longer and more gradual. It doesn't have the crazy steep grade as Eichele. So it's much easier to climb.

The Quad is still a very large and popular ride. That area is my backyard where I do most of my riding.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I found Henning the harder of the two because it was more straight up. Eichle has those set of twists that seem to help. I would come out of Skippack on Upper Salford, through Green Lane up Eichle and then all the way along the ridge until it turned to Niantic if memory serves. Cross the highway and then a nice climb up to Landis Store. I personally think it is one of the best areas in the country for road riding, but that's just me.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's another upcoming event. While it starts in PA at the Delaware Water Gap, it immediately crosses into NJ where it almost entirely takes place.
Black Bear Century Ride - Neptune Spear Sports


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

AlanE said:


> Here's another upcoming event. While it starts in PA at the Delaware Water Gap, it immediately crosses into NJ where it almost entirely takes place.
> Black Bear Century Ride - Neptune Spear Sports


This looks like a nice ride. Thanks for posting it. I wish there was same day registration option.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

The weather looks good for this weekend. Some friends are signed up for Gap Gallop and glad to have the option to go up Fiddlers since Hillier was cancelled. registration closes in 54 min.


----------

